# How much does your SS or fixed gear weigh?



## gabe0807 (Jan 26, 2004)

So how much does your primary offroad SS or fixed gear weigh?

I'm just curious because it sounds like some of your steeds are pretty hefty. I just purchased a surly that tips the scales at 32 pounds  and I hate it. I have a feeling that I may be a weight weenie and just didn't realize it. I just figured I'd post this poll to confirm it  .

Thanks for voting,

Gabe


----------



## a nice cake (Apr 26, 2004)

My endless has to be about 28ish lbs. The frame alone is 5.9, then add profiles, xt hubs, and a near 4 lbs planet x rigid fork...

I'd certainly appreciate something a little lighter.


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lightweight*

My Sofa King Ti weighs in at 21.8 lbs in fixie mode, and a bit over 22 when she was a freewheelin'.

Surly 1X1 is 28 lbs. with flip/flop fixie/free, but who's countin'??


----------



## Ghostrider (Jan 14, 2004)

*Just put it on the scale*

and it came in at 23 lbs with 2 bottle cages and a pump mounted.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

22-23 depending on tire choice. about 23 right now. steel frame, air fork, disc only, light disc wheels. some light stuff, but some stuff not so light, but that i like, and won't change. it's 5-8# lighter than my geared rides usually run, depending on tires again. very noticable difference, but this one isn't meant for taking quite the same beating, either.


----------



## Lambone (Jan 12, 2004)

*23.5 lbs*

for my Kona Unit with some part upgrades


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

with or without me sitting on it?

honestly, I dont know, never weighed it. but I would guess low 20's judging from other peoples numbers and bikes.
Merlin fat beat, so sub 3 lb headshok on a ti frame, but straight guage tubing
xtr Vs and cranks and stuff.
ENOized
monkeylite bar (dumbest MTBR inspired purchase ever,waste of money over aluminum bar, and i am always worried about it breaking).
oury lock-on grips, which i guess are heavy. and i have a bash guard.


----------



## DancingBear (Jan 12, 2004)

My Monkey is about 26 pounds rigid. It's sporting a beefy build though. My 26" ss is 37 pounds, with most of that weight in the wheels. Riding it makes me strong like bull.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

My Vulture is 30lbs w/ the rigid KM fork, Rhynolites, RF Turbines, Time Z's, etc.
With it's new MxComp, were almost hitting 33lbs. Ugh.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

gabe0807 said:


> So how much does your primary offroad SS or fixed gear weigh?
> 
> I'm just curious because it sounds like some of your steeds are pretty hefty. I just purchased a surly that tips the scales at 32 pounds  and I hate it. I have a feeling that I may be a weight weenie and just didn't realize it. I just figured I'd post this poll to confirm it  .
> 
> ...


21.5 lbs right now. I've had the bike lighter, but for just kicking around I go w/ heavier tubes, heavier tires, and my 3 piece bmx crankset.

baker


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

gabe0807 said:


> So how much does your primary offroad SS or fixed gear weigh?
> 
> I'm just curious because it sounds like some of your steeds are pretty hefty. I just purchased a surly that tips the scales at 32 pounds  and I hate it. I have a feeling that I may be a weight weenie and just didn't realize it. I just figured I'd post this poll to confirm it  .
> 
> ...


I do not know what my bike weighs. It also changes all the time depending on the current setup. Just by changing the wheel/tire setup it can vary by as much as 8 pounds.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My Chester Ute weighs 19-21 pounds, depending on setup.


----------



## comsense (Feb 20, 2004)

*my explosif is 22.5 rigid*

and 24 suspended


----------



## BigSur (Jan 14, 2004)

Gee wiz...and i thought my 27 lbs 1x1 was alot. How the heck do you have a 32lbs Surly? What is your set up?

What you need to make a 27lbs fixie:

Surly 1x1
Psylo SL
Thomson stem and post
King headset
WTB ti saddle
XTR brakes and levers
Titec Hellbent
ODI Oury's
RaceFace Turbine's square old skool
Candy SL's
Paul hubs on 3.1 rims and FAT 2.3 Spyders UST's

She's my downhill rig!!!


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

My singelatored Kona Ku is about 23.5 lbs - rigid with 1.95s and a 3 piece bmx crankset.


----------



## gabe0807 (Jan 26, 2004)

How did I get 32lbs? well....

Surly 1x1 frame
Zoke MX Comp Fork
Double Wall riser bar
Berzerker Saddle
Platform pedals
Hayes haydraulic front disc/XTR vee rear
Rhyno Lite Rims
Motoraptor 2.4 tires

32lbs is according to my bathroom scale so its not 100% accurate but it just feels heavy. Don't get me wrong, it is a riot on the flats or pointed downhill, but going uphill is just bad news even with my new lowered 32x18 gearing. It looks like I"m just a sissy though  .


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

Dean Ti EBB frame
King/ VXC - 2.5 Weirwolf / 2.3 Survival Protection
Thomson all around
Avid Mechanicals pulled by Love Levers
XTR Cranks/ACS spider/ Spot ring, PC7X
Salsa Pro-Moto bar, ODI lock-ons, Cane Creek ergos
Flite
Frogs
King TI Cage

23.5 Lbs. with Marathon S (coil)
21.5 Lbs with Surly Instigator 

I’ts not the lightest but its solid and I don’t worry about anything breaking. 
I am not so much a weight wienie my weights are from a not so accurate bathroom scale.


----------



## schnapmaster (Feb 26, 2004)

*My singlespeed racer is around 18 lbs right now*

That's my lightest. Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Scandium, SID, Explorer SS, Crossmax SL wheelset w/ Eclipse tubeless, Carbon bars and post, Avid Ultimate brakes with Kooka levers, XTR cranks, Boone ring and cog, twin ti Eggies. Lotsa light stuff on this one, and it climbs like a rocket. 
My training/endurance race bike weighs about 20 lbs right now. That's with a steel frame and an ENO eccentric hub, SID with lockout, and carbon/light parts all around. It is still reliable for 100 mile rides, though.
I'm surprised more of you don't have lighter singlespeeds. It makes things a lot more fun and FASTER! I'm sure there would be less maintenance time if I added weight, but I would rather win races and spend more time learning how to tweak my gear.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*17 pounds....*



gabe0807 said:


> So how much does your primary offroad SS or fixed gear weigh?
> 
> I'm just curious because it sounds like some of your steeds are pretty hefty. I just purchased a surly that tips the scales at 32 pounds  and I hate it. I have a feeling that I may be a weight weenie and just didn't realize it. I just figured I'd post this poll to confirm it  .
> 
> ...


Those that know me realize what a fanatic I am about the weight of my bikes. My SS weighs in around 17 pounds. The Ti chain ring bolts and the drilling I did to the CF seatpost made all the difference. I've filled my super lightweight tubes with helium in order to further reduce rolling weight. I'm considering drilling out my bars in order to help shave a few grams. I'm replacing the wheelset with a pair of custom built Ciriums tubeulars with the goal of getting my bike to a sub 16 pound blinglespeed.


----------



## 1GearBeer (Jan 6, 2004)

*SS/Fixee weights...*

SS: Merlin Mountain, rigid, ENO'd, Monkeylite, Thomson....I'm guessing right around the 20lb mark. Could be lighter, but what's the point. So much easier and cheaper to take it of my beergut than out of the bike.....

The fixee (roadie) is another issue: 80's Motobecane, steel rims, Brampton (Eng) flipflop r. and fr hubs, flipped and clipped bars, diacompe front brake. The thing's gotta be like 25+ pounds. Way heavier than my SS.....

1GB


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

My current F/S singlespeed is 23.5 with seat bag (pump,tube,multitool)


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

My Ti Spicer was set out to be a weight weenie. It's current set up is 18 pounds (almost 19 pounds). Depends on setup - I usually have the lighter Fast Fred tires on during summer but not at the current weigh in.... I like it - but I also want to get a Surly with some of those Large Marge rims.... and I know that build will be heavy! But that's ok... as long it is ridden!

Later
FF


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*20.5-21.5 klein*

Depending on current build about 21 lbs.

Or Fully suspended 23.5 lbs.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*steel, disk, ebb 29", KM fork=26.5#*

It's got some heavier parts (03xt disk hubs/dyad rims) but some light stuff too (carbon post, flat bars). I think I can switch to a sussy fork and swap out a few of the really heavy parts (like the clip in platform pedals) and end up around 26-27# in a durable, well functioning, fast rolling package. It's heavy yeah but I'm a big dude and 3-5# difference in a 215# bike/rider combo (more with water!) is just not enough to make a difference according to my estimations.

Plus I think people exaggerate about how light their bikes are.

And heavier=I'm gonna pass your skinny dual suspension gearie a$$ on the downhills! Show big daddy some gravity induced love!


----------



## czryan (Aug 9, 2004)

My Supergo aluminum hardtail with Singleator is 24 lbs on the bathroom scale. Manitou SX-R, Rockshox suspension post, XT V-brakes and levers, Profile 26" riser bar with bar ends, Mavic Crossride wheels, Truvativ Firex cranks. Most of this stuff is going onto a Highlander frame, which I would expect to weigh about the same when its done.


----------



## williamf777 (Feb 23, 2004)

My Giant weighs about 21 pounds. It is a 21 inch frame. I think it is pretty light for such a big frame. It has carbon bars and post. Sketchy light wheels too. Front wheel with out rotor weighs in around 645 or so. I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Jan 15, 2004)

*No clue. Mid to high 20s maybe?*

I've a Surly 1x1 not built up especially light. I'd guess somewhere around 25 lbs.. Hope it's not too much more than that. Never really felt the need to weigh it. If I was a weight-weenie would I have bought a Surly? Recently added some poundage when I replaced the rigid fork with a not-too-expensive Manitout Black.

My fixie commuter is just under 18lbs. Light enough for me, but a high-end geared road bike can be had for around 16lbs, provided you wanna spend 5k on it. I don't.

-Trevor


----------



## MKD (Jan 21, 2004)

*21.7 lbs*

This is my 1st SS bike and my dream bike rolled into one:

Custom Desalvo Ti frame with EBB
Moots Ti post, bar, and stem
Ti King cage
Mavic Disc 717 rims
Chris King Hubs and Headset
Eggbeaters Triple Ti pedals (great deal on Ebay)
XTR rotors and calipers with XT levers
XT cranks
Panaracer Fire 2.1tires
Cateye 7 Cordless computer
Selle Italia TT saddle
Salsa Ti skewers
Fox F100X Fork
21.7 lbs

32/16 gearing, eventually I will go with Boone rings once I find my ideal gearing. Thx for all of the suggestions the last few months. Diesel, no problems installing XT cranks with integrated BB and chainstay with Desalvo frames, maybe different dimensions. Now I get to ride it. Thx MKD

http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/Picture035(2).jpg

http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/Picture036(3).jpg

http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/Picture037(2).jpg

http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/Picture038(2).jpg


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

williamf777 said:


> My Giant weighs about 21 pounds. It is a 21 inch frame. I think it is pretty light for such a big frame. It has carbon bars and post. Sketchy light wheels too. Front wheel with out rotor weighs in around 645 or so. I will post pics tomorrow.


LOL, my front wheels weighs over 2500grams!


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

25lbs. rigid, with bargain basket parts (stem, seatpost), and old school junk (circa 1994 lx cranks and hubs). it's about to gain a few pounds with fatter tires and some thicker tubes. i'm too cheap to be a weight weenie. 

the_dude


----------



## Scotian Lotion (Feb 14, 2004)

This setup weighs 31.75lbs

frame: Yeti DJ, size: Long 
fork: '04 Sherman Firefly 
rims: Mavic EX721, 26" 
brakes: Hope Mono Minis 
headset: Chris King 
stem: Thomson 50mm 
bar: Easton EA70 
front hub: Hugi FR 20mm 
rear hub: Paul WORD (17T) 
cranks: Profile BMX 
chainwheel: MacNeil Guardring (36T) 
pedals: Odyssey Jim C Magnesium 
grips: Yeti Lock-ons 
rubber: Maxxis Hookworms 
seatpost: Thomson 
saddle: Titec El Norte 
chain: Wipperman 8X1
tensioner: Rohloff

I love it... to say the very least. F**king LBS was too lazy to cut my steerer though, as you can see. I'm tall, but I still need to lose at least one spacer.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Soulcraft*

24 pounds for me. Funny thing is also have a Soulcraft geared bike and it weights a pound less! The Discs and wheels on the SS ad a lot


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

williamf777 said:


> ..Front wheel with out rotor weighs in around 645 or so. I will post pics tomorrow.


Dang! My front wheel was 704g without rotor or skewer: Velocity XCV, American Classic disc hub, Sapim CX-Ray spokes (32) and alloy nipples.


----------



## peehead (Jan 23, 2004)

my curtlo weighs about 25 with my "weight weenie" part selection. one could say the frame is a little hefty at 5 pounds, but i wouldn't change it for the world. when i'm on the streets, though, my uzi weighs a ton...


----------



## williamf777 (Feb 23, 2004)

If all goes well this should be a link to some pics of my bike. http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=976648


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*probably mid 20's*



gabe0807 said:


> So how much does your primary offroad SS or fixed gear weigh?


Hmm. Never weighed it, but I gotta guess somewhere in the neighborhood of 26 pounds or so. Seems like every mountain bike I build, geared or not, comes in around 25-27 pounds. Surly 1x1 w/ Instigator fork, WTB/Spot disc wheelset, Avid mechanicals, Thomson stem/post, King headset, etc... - No real lightweight parts, but no big piggy stuff either. Just decent quality stuff that is pretty durable. I used to weigh about 210lbs, so I would break the crazy weight weenie light stuff. 35 lbs less later, I still can't get myself to buy light parts!


----------



## gabe0807 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for your replies everyone!!! I put on some Mythos XC 2.1 tires versus my normal MotoRaptors 2.4 and the bike came alive again. I just really enjoy the lighter weight. I've decided to strip off the rhyno lite rims for mavic f519s, platforms for time atacs, titec berzerker saddle for wtb laser v. Those items are actually the majority of the weight on this bike. Well, besides the boat anchor Zoke MX Comp . Thanks again for the help. I thought I was growing out of single speeding and it kind of scared me. It turns out I just had a bike that didn't work for me. Happy trails y'all!


----------



## SofaRider (Jan 23, 2004)

My Sofa King is about 24 lbs. My geared Cannondale F1000 is lighter but not near as much fun....


----------



## summitlt (Jan 30, 2004)

Mines a tank, weighs as much as my FS rig, it weighed 32lbs when it was a regular bike. But now it has steel rims, steel crank, steel bars, steel stem, steel fork, the only thing aluminum is the pedals and frame. But the frame still wieghs 6 pounds. 

Its a "fitness" bike


----------



## Stelvio (Jul 21, 2004)

My aluminum Raleigh weighs in at about 22.5 lbs fully rigid without any special parts. Now that I find I like it simple I'm gonig to build up my 2000 s-works hardtail with light parts, hopefully under 20lbs rigid with v-brakes. 

For me part of the appeal of singlespeeds is the light weights. I'm no huckster so I don't need it beefy.


----------



## bigbulletrider (Feb 2, 2004)

*Trek 6700*

Trek 6700 19.5"
DS-2 disk
old.LX cranks
Chromoly rigid
Azonic DH bars
Cheap 115mm stem.
Titec DH'ish seat
Kalloy post + qr
Avid disk brake- Front v-brake
SD levers.
Syncros d-bering ti BB
2.1" Michelin Hot-S
2.3" Tioga DH
Mavic 221 radial laced.
-----------------------------------26 pounds #


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Around 24lbs
Karate Monkey XL 29"
WTB/Salsa Disc front wheel
XT/WTB rear wheel
Suntour XC Pro 180mm cranks
Some Thomson
Some Salsa's
2 Eggs

Working on a far future race setup that brings a 9-speed to 17lbs, and in singlespeed mode dips a bit under that, ~16,7lbs. Would be with another 29" frame, which I have at a theoretical 1750g (3.85lbs) for it.


----------

